# Frames of brood, price of ?



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

I have had a request from someone to purchase frames of brood from me. I have never sold nor bought frames of brood. 

How should I price them? 

Has anyone ever purchased frames of brood?

Larry


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Frames of brood*

I have sold them of course it means frames of brood covered with bees. $12-$15 bucks per would get my attention.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

$10 a frame is average around here


----------



## abeeco (Dec 6, 2008)

yes last year I heard $10 $12 $15 thrown around...

anyone selling west coast (preferably WA, OR, but maybe CA also --- @ $10  ???
I will be in the market... later spring/ (early summer) preferred as I am so far north... also possibly interested in shook (bulk bees)..

thank you!


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the $10 / $12 range, LS...


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*frames of brood*

$25 a frame ........our dollar is worth less and our season is, shall I say short and sweet


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Frames of brood*

Cheaper as the season progrsses


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I have had a request from someone*

Good evening Larry,
I have sold frames of brood with and without frame exchange.
Be careful about the frame exchange unless you know the quality.
I sell nucs without frame exchange so that I do not get poor quality frames.
If the frames are used for almond pollination I would go top price.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

5 frame nuc goes for about 60 to 90 bucks depending on where you live. That usually is 3 to 4 frames of brood and 1 to 2 frames of honey/pollen depending on how the nuc is set up. So you can do the math off of that. Don't sell yourself short on brood, they will set back your hives.


----------

